# Maternity Consultant Fee private, whats average



## miamise (29 Jun 2007)

Need C section this time so was looking at consultant fees I have been quoted €4,000 for consultant fee the rest is covered by VHI bar the scans. This is first time going private out of 5, so is this a average price or normal?. I have to have 2,000 on first visit and 2,000 when baby arrives. All feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ClubMan (29 Jun 2007)

There are a few existing threads on this issue (mabe semi-private versus public rather than public) in case you did not see them already and they might be of use. Browse/search to find them. 

In case you don't know some or all of such expenses incurred may qualify for _MED1 _tax relief at your marginal rate.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Towger (29 Jun 2007)

As per Clubman, I would not bother going private. 4K also sounds a little high, did you tell them you needed a CS from the start.


----------



## leex (29 Jun 2007)

Been there done that a couple of years ago. Basically (if you're on high tax rate) you'll get 40% of this back (less 250 excess for family).


----------



## debs (29 Jun 2007)

€4,000 sounds about right for a private consultant at the moment, usually they ask for some money up front with balance on delivery, or in staged payments over the months that you see them.

Personally, I feel if you are happier going private (and as you know you're having a C Section) then go for it.  I intended attending the Community Midwives scheme on my last pregnancy but went back to consultant I went to previously when I discovered I was expecting twins.  Didn't regret spending money on consultant at all.


----------



## ClubMan (29 Jun 2007)

leex said:


> Been there done that a couple of years ago. Basically (if you're on high tax rate) you'll get 40% of this back (less 250 excess for family).


41% this year and the excess is gone.


----------



## circle (29 Jun 2007)

ClubMan said:


> 41% this year and the excess is gone.


 
I thought that the budget meant that the excess from 2007 on was €125 per claim, regardless of how many people you are claiming for.


----------



## miamise (29 Jun 2007)

Hi all thanks for the replies. Thanks clubman I had a look at the tax site I’m on the lower tax bracket so that’s the rate I get back. (Better than a kick in the teeth). The Doc only does private or public, not semi private, unfortunately, and only works from 1 hospital (which is the reason I now need a C section). So 4 surgeries in 1 year later, after a public birth and in the public sector. I am dreading going back, even private, to the same hospital, but rock and hard place keep springing to mind. 
Yep, Towger they knew I needed a C section, that’s why I was wondering was the fee higher or about average, as after 4 public babies (3 born in another hospital) I didn’t have a clue what the fee's should be, as when I did a search they were coming in around 2,300 to 3,500 but that was for around last year. 

Well where there’s a will there’s a way, we've been paying the VHI long enough and never actually used it, so guess its time to now. Were lucky to have 4 and blessed to be here with no 5, although 9 pregnancies later, I think this may be our final miracle, although never say never. 

Thanks to all, if anyone has anymore feedback or advice, keep it coming, it won’t fall on deaf ears. All the best Mia


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jun 2007)

circle said:


> I thought that the budget meant that the excess from 2007 on was €125 per claim, regardless of how many people you are claiming for.


The original plan was to have a single threshold/excess of €125 but I am pretty sure that the threshold/excess was abolished altogether in _Budget 2007/Finance Act 2007 _but I can't find an authoritative answer. Some of the medical expenses information on the _Revenue _website is out of date which is poor form. I did find this though (red highlighting is mine):


> *I. Health Expenses *
> 
> In the Finance Bill, as initiated, it was proposed to remove the €250 health expense threshold where a claim for health expenses was made by an individual in relation to expenses for more than one person (i.e. one threshold would apply €125, irrespective of the number of persons involved in the claim). We flagged at Committee Stage that the Minister had planned to revisit this issue at Report Stage. The result is that the de minimis threshold of €125 will now also be removed.


 And [broken link removed] also suggests that there is no threshold/excess at all any more.

Maybe one of our regular tax experts can comment more authoritatively?


----------



## AJC (2 Jul 2007)

hmmm, we paid all the fees after the kids arrived (no foal..no fee)  

Quote for next arrival is €2,500


----------



## Towger (2 Jul 2007)

miamise said:


> when I did a search they were coming in around 2,300 to 3,500 but that was for around last year.



That is the sort of price I would have expected, for 4k he would want to be at the birth and not just one of this team! From my experience (or that of my wife) both CS, I would not expect any huge advantage going privately over public, not 4K worth! 

Towger


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jul 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Maybe one of our regular tax experts can comment more authoritatively?


See here.


----------



## catherined61 (3 Jul 2007)

I understand 4k is the norm in dublin hospitals. I heard of a girl who had 2 babies under a dr. privately and then fell into hard times and dr. saw her privately for free for her 3rd baby which was pretty decent.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jul 2007)

Economies of scale or bulk discounts?


----------



## Captin Sobel (3 Jun 2008)

we are paying 4K this year for private consultant maternity fees and I know we can get 400 back through our health insurance as they cover this exact amount and no more.

Jointly assessed at end of 2008 we will be far under the SRCOP so would this mean that we may have an entitlement to claim relief against the remaining medical expenses - would be great if we could get anything back.
Thanks.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jun 2008)

If you pay *any *tax then presumably you can claim some of it back against qualifying medical expenses such as this?


----------



## Statler (3 Jun 2008)

In Dublin and paying 4k plus scans above what the VHI covers. I belive this is standard.


----------



## sandrat (3 Jun 2008)

I paid 2000, 1300 at 12 weeks and 700 at 26 weeks and my baby was born a month ago. This was in portlaoise though so I guess dublin is cheaper. Got 400 back from VHI and claiming the rest on med 1. My consultant attended the birth even tho it was at 2:37 is the morning. I believe his fee has increased to 2500 for this year though.


----------



## Captin Sobel (5 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> If you pay *any *tax then presumably you can claim some of it back against qualifying medical expenses such as this?



Yes, thanks, just heard back from revenue that we can claim against these fees which is great!

'I can confirm that Private consultancy fees in  respect of maternity care qualifies for relief.
Office  of the Revenue Commissioners'


----------

